# Skandal? Paris Hilton feuert Porno-Assistentin



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2011)

*Sie schrieb Porno-Drehbücher
Skandal? Paris Hilton feuert Porno-Assistentin​*

Na huch! Da kommt doch schon wieder was auf Paris Hilton (30) zu. Die Hotelerbin weinte erst kürzlich bittere Krokodilstränen im TV, als sie erzählte, wie peinlich ihr das Sextape von 2003 sei, woraufhin sie sich kurz darauf halbnackt in ihrer Reality-TV-Show „The World According to Paris“ zeigte. Und nun kommt auch schon der nächste Porno-Skandal. Denn Paris' langjährige und treue Assistentin Lexie Dreyfuss ist nebenberuflich als Autorin für Erwachsenenfilme tätig. Und das passt Paris so gar nicht.


Wie die Daily Mail berichtet, befahl sie Lexie in der TV-Show, den Nebenjob aufzugeben, wenn sie weiterhin Paris' Assistentin sein möchte. Da die Blondine sich aber unsicher war, ob Lexie wirklich ihre Anforderungen befolgte, spionierte sie ihr nach und fand heraus, dass sie doch weiterhin ihren schriftstellerischen Ambitionen nachging. „Diese kleine Perverse“ bat Paris dann auch gleich um ein klärendes Gespräch und sagte, dass sie noch nie jemanden gefeuert habe, aber das ginge einfach zu weit: „Der Sextape-Skandal ist das Schlimmste, was mir je passiert ist, und ich will diese Art von Drama nicht noch einmal in meinem Leben.“ Lexie ist nun also arbeitslos und Paris wieder ganz unschuldig, zumindest ihrer Meinung nach. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

Drehbücher für Pornos? Bestimmt hochwertige Dialoge  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (24 Juli 2011)

Aaaaahhh, oooohhhh, uuuuuhhhhh, ja ja ja


----------

